# Doing pet edge order



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I would not buy the cases. Your shears will come with a individual case. Just pick up a cheap "rubbermaid" storage container at WalMart to transport things in. I would also skip the little trimmer and get 2 or 3 #40 blades instead. (Use use #40's A LOT on all breeds. However, some grooming places - Petco - don't allow their employees to use 40's because of risk of burning. Which is zero if you have sense enough to check blade temperature and swap blades out often.)

Since you are interested in grooming as a career, I think your money will be better spent with purchasing more of each blade you use. I have 6 #10 blades and 6 #40 blades. I have at least 2 of everything else and I'm getting more #7's. To keep grooming at a profitable pace, I swap blades rather than wait for them to cool. 

Don't forget to get Andis Cool Care spray. Don't get Oster Kool Lube which has a bitterant added and will leave a nasty taste in your mouth if your space is not very well ventilated.

See if you can find a tungsten carbide tipped hemostats for plucking ears. They are infinitely better than the pluckers on petedge (which have sharp square corners!!!! and poor grip). 

I would also pick out something that you love to do and can do well - whether you buy a special style of bow, hair dye, or if you're working on crazy scissoring skills. Something that makes people say "Wow! Where did you get your dog groomed?!" because that's a good way to get your first couple of clients when you are ready.


----------



## Quossum (Mar 18, 2011)

Note about the blades:

I also purchased a couple of the ceramic blades. One is fine, but the other was dull right out of the box and doesn't cut well at all. At the Reliant dog show, I took it to one of th sharpening guys, but he said if those ceramic blades are bad, there's nothing to be done about it. He advised against getting them at all.

I'm just an at-home groomer and had never heard that before. Any comments from you experienced groomers out there?

Other than that, your list looks great! I'd say you're off to a good start.

--Q


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

I only buy Andis blades and they have a guarantee that they are sharp out of the box. You can exchange them if they are not.

You can buy just the ceramic cutter piece to fix up your blade. They are about $8 for Andis ceramic cutters.

I like ceramic blades, but I am prone to dropping things (understatement!) and I'm afraid to waste money breaking cutters!


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

I added 2 40s and 2 7s. Any other blade size suggestions. I heard you have to be really careful with the 7 as its a skip blade?

Also any suggestions on a good decent priced curved sheer?

I also added a pinbrush and a coarse comb(Equal sized teeth like a poodle comb since I cant find the actual poodle comb on there)


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Camille said:


> I added 2 40s and 2 7s. Any other blade size suggestions. I heard you have to be really careful with the 7 as its a skip blade?
> 
> Also any suggestions on a good decent priced curved sheer?
> 
> I also added a pinbrush and a coarse comb(Equal sized teeth like a poodle comb since I cant find the actual poodle comb on there)


You can get 7's in FC (finish cut).
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 7FC | PetEdge.com

Here is the poodle comb from petedge. It has the longest teeth, BUT it is aluminum and will bend. It's not for combing out mats, but the long teeth are great for fluffing out long poodle coats.
Master Grooming Tools Aluminum Finishing Comb | PetEdge.com

I don't buy pricey shears. I like this curved one.
Master Grooming Tools Swivel Select Curved Shears | PetEdge.com


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

I would skip the mini clipper...save your money for a Bravura or Arco if you want a cordless clipper. 

I personally do not like ceramic blades, but some groomers swear by them. It's really up to you. 

You can get a 7F, which isn't skip tooth and not as dangerous. You might want to add a 5F and 4F...can't get on without those.  

I have Paw Brothers Comfort Sharp curved shears and I really like them. I use them on literally every dog. They aren't so sharp that I cut dogs easily but are sharp enough to go through hair easily. Ryan's Pet Supplies mfortsharp-shears-thinners-by-pawbrothers-ci-40-2.html


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Im quite torn now between ceramic and regular blades. Theres not much of a price difference. I just read that they dont heat up quite as fast but then I also read that they dont give as nice of a finish? Is this true? Im boggled now. Its a lot of money Im putting into this and I dont want to make the wrong decision


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldnt stress too much over the ceramic versus steel blade decision. There cant be that much of a difference or they wouldnt be priced so similarly. If you do wind up grooming for a living, you will no doubt get experience with both at some point, and end up with many blades in your collection.

The poodle comb everyone loves is by Chris Christensen, and PetEdge doesnt carry them. You can get it from CherryBrook. Select "9 inch poodle comb" from the drop-down box:

Chris Christensen Buttercombs - Cherrybrook

What pin brush are you getting? After much research I got the Chris Christensen Wood Pin Brush:

http://www.cherrybrook.com/index.cfm/a/catalog.prodShow/vid/442493/vname/Chris_Christensen_Wood_Pin_Brushes_20mm?trigger=CS&celRecommendationType=Product&celCampaignName=undefined&celPHName=Cherry_BrookCrossSell&celSourceId=484221&celTargetId=442493

Pin Brushes by Madan and Les Pooche (sp?) are also highly regarded.

(Just a reminder that I know what I know from research only. I have no experience grooming yet.)


You have lots of stuff on your list! Any chance you should buy a bit less until you've had a chance to get some experience and figure out how much you will like it?

As a new groomer, I would say you want to make safety your #1 priority. Research the heck out of all the things you need to be mindful of; all the ways a dog can get hurt during the grooming process. Know that list to where you can recite it. I wonder if a "sticky" has been done on this site for that? I will look...

Good luck!!


----------



## mom24doggies (Mar 28, 2011)

Ceramics do heat up a teeny bit slower, but I haven't observed a huge difference. My issue with them is that I have a difficult time getting them to cut. I have no idea why. Some groomers love them, others like me can't get them to cut and hate them. It seems to be a personal preference thing. Maybe try just buying two blades for now...one ceramic and one metal. Or see of you can borrow someone's and try it.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

Jacamar said:


> I wouldnt stress too much over the ceramic versus steel blade decision. There cant be that much of a difference or they wouldnt be priced so similarly. If you do wind up grooming for a living, you will no doubt get experience with both at some point, and end up with many blades in your collection.
> 
> The poodle comb everyone loves is by Chris Christensen, and PetEdge doesnt carry them. You can get it from CherryBrook. Select "9 inch poodle comb" from the drop-down box:
> 
> ...


lol these supplies are JUST to groom my two poodles XD. Ive been wanting to do this for a while but money issues kept gettng in the way. We are finally getting better so Its time to invest in grooming supplies for the poodles. 

Les Pooch and Chris Christensen are on my wishlist, I just wanted to get some basic brushes for now untill I could make a special order. I also like Chris Christensens Dryers!

Ive been doing research for a long time(Ive had esme for three years now) but It was always, having the wrong gear that made the mistakes happen(We had a very bad Matt experience and that will never happen again I can ensure you). 

The plan is to start by grooming my own and learning a bit from friends. Also a few friends are letting me practice on their dogs. as well. Then Ill see if I really like it I will either continue to learn by practice and with help from my groomer friends(One said she would teach me my five breed clips Ill need for my test if I can find the five breeds). OR I will apply at pet smart as a bather and go through their training as my first stepping stone and keep going from there. If with practice I find that Im good at it and that I really enjoy it(Al sat there and watched me groom the dogs and says Im a natural but I think he is Biased) then I will pursue it. BUT I know if I do we will have to move as this city has a grooming mafia. They own all the grooming academy and salons and all the other salons are trained by them. And just to mention, They teach REALLY bad topknots and tails! Ive gone through four groomers taught by them, they had good body scissoring but ALWAYS shaved too much at the tail and the topknots were small and flat to the forehead. My friend Jane was taught in ontario and she goes to competitions in the states and everything and she did a great job on Henry's topknot last time so hopng she will give me pointers. I swear I almost cried when I watched her do Henrys topknot! SHe wasnt even half done and I was like. HE HAS A PROPER TOPKNOT. Oh my god thank you so much. SHe was like shut up and wait till Im finished then youll see a proper topknot XD.


----------



## Camille (Feb 3, 2011)

reviewed order. let me know what you guys think
First is the grooming arm XD Yes its pink, It tickles my fancy XD. 
Master Equipment Grooming Arm with Clamp | PetEdge.com

Cordless trimmer for those little stray hairs around the lip and feet
Master Grooming Tools Cordless Trimmer Kits | PetEdge.com

Set of sheers. Someone had suggested on here these were decent beginner ones
MGT Rainbow Series Grooming Shears Value Kit | PetEdge.com


Clipper dissinfectant and cleaner
Top Performance Extend-A-Life Clipper Blade Rinse | PetEdge.com

Metal comb set
MGT Stainless Steel Snap on Comb Kit 7 Pcs | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 15 | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 10 - 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 10 | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 4FC- 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 4FC | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 5FC- 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 5FC | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 40- 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 40 | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 7FC- 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 7FC | PetEdge.com

Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 30- 2 of them
Andis UltraEdge Clipper Blade Size 30 | PetEdge.com

Master Grooming Tools Grooming Combs
TP50516 Coarse
Master Grooming Tools Grooming Combs | PetEdge.com

Master Grooming Tools Bamboo Pin Brushes
TP84515 Med

Master Grooming Tools Bamboo Pin Brushes | PetEdge.com


----------



## supysmom (Oct 10, 2011)

I did not read all posts, so I apoligize if I am repeating something. go with the ultra edge blades, buy at least 2 of each size you would like. buy a ceramic tile from any home improvement store. as your blades get warm, switch them out, place the warm blade on the ceramic tile, by the time the second blade is warm the first will be cool.
and I totally agree that you should skip the trimmer, wahl arco or bravura is the way to go. 
it seems that you are on a budget, that is fine, as you get into grooming though you will find you need better shears. if there are any grooming shows in your area I suggest going there to buy shears so that you can hold them in your hand. it really makes a difference. better shears will make a difference.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Camille said:


> BUT I know if I do we will have to move as this city has a grooming mafia.


LOL! :smile:


----------



## Rayah-QualitySPs (Aug 31, 2010)

Hi Camille;
Good for you. Doing your own dogs will save you so much money that what you spend on supplies will be worthwhile. Check your library for books on grooming - here in Ontario the libraries will do interlibrary loans so I can get almost any book.
I do not use Cool Lube very often. Instead I, (used to), clean my blades every time I used them with *blade wash* and they stayed sharp forever if you only clip clean dogs. If you are going to clip dirty dogs mark the blade and make sure that blade is sharpened more frequently as dirty coats dull the blades. I used nail polish to mark my blades as blade wash takes permanent marker right off!
Good luck and did you have to pay a lot for shipping and what about duties like the HST?


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Rayah-QualitySPs said:


> I used nail polish to mark my blades as blade wash takes permanent marker right off!


THANK YOU! I have been trying to figure out a way to mark blades.


----------



## Jacamar (Jun 2, 2012)

Did you do the order yet?

If not, try coupon code MC01, good for a $15 merchandise coupon (by mail) when you order $100 or more.

Expires on 8/17.


----------

